# Comcast wireless Internet connectivity problem



## MARIO_84 (Feb 2, 2008)

Im having issues getting my internet back up and running correctly again. First off, I have Comcast service with a cable modem set up in my roommates room. When installed from comcast it worked great, I had a linksys wireless router hooked up and we all had internet working correctly.

Heres the issue, One day everything stopped working… So I went through and re-setted the modem and the router. It now only works on the computer that’s hardwired from the modem, the router doesn’t seem to be working. I can find the wireless signal on my computer as well as my other roommates computer and can connect fine, but no internet. 

The weird part is that if the Ethernet cable is unplugged from the computer and plugged back in I have to restart the computer everytime to get back on the internet, same with my laptop when I plug it in, I need to restart.

I got my hands on another router thinking maybe the router was messed up, same issue was occurring, so I called comcast and they had a guy come and try to fix the issue, he put in a different modem and connected it to my roommates computer again, and it worked for him only… Again. So I told him to look at the router and he couldn’t figure anything out and just left. I know the router was fine because I took it over to my friends house and hooked it up and it worked fine. The weird thing about this modem is that it was flashing when plugged in anywhere in my house… The wireless signal light would turn on for about 30 seconds and then turn off for about 30 seconds and repeat.

So now I have a new modem working correctly only when hardwired into the computer. EXACT SAME ISSUE I HAD BEFORE. I thought it might be a signal interference issue since the last router was flashing, so I purchased a Netgear wireless N duo router just to see what would happen… Same issue. I can find the router and connect to it, but I get no internet. 

:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## MARIO_84 (Feb 2, 2008)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mario>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mario-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-68-7B-6C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-7C-2C-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10f1:e30f:ec1c:a3c9%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 04, 2008 6:56:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 05, 2008 6:56:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333177
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-00-0D-76-00-19-B9-7C-2C-50

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::10f1:e30f:ec1c:a3c9%8
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.2%22(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::10f1:e30f:ec1c:a3c9%8
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:34a3:1396:3f57:fefd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34a3:1396:3f57:fefd%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mario>



I currently can connect to the internet with this setup... When I disconnect the hardline and try to connect wirelessly, I get a strong signal and successfully connects to the wireless network, but no internet


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL when you have the wireless connection. Also, remove all the stored wireless profiles and recreate a new connection profile.


----------



## MARIO_84 (Feb 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL when you have the wireless connection. Also, remove all the stored wireless profiles and recreate a new connection profile.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mario>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mario-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-68-7B-6C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3516:82b5:92b1:1022%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 05, 2008 7:45:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 06, 2008 7:45:49 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779324
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-B9-7C-2C-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e66:c6:33ad:3f57:fefa(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c6:33ad:3f57:fefa%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{CAEE050A-5EE0-4E3E-A976-F5636CF37
B5A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.5%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Mario>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I reviewed the thread, and you mention a computer connected directly to the modem. You do realize that if you use a USB connection to the modem, the Ethernet connection is non-working, right? You can't have multiple computers connected directly to the plain modem, you only get one public IP address.

That IPCONFIG looks fine, BTW.


----------



## MARIO_84 (Feb 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> I reviewed the thread, and you mention a computer connected directly to the modem. You do realize that if you use a USB connection to the modem, the Ethernet connection is non-working, right? You can't have multiple computers connected directly to the plain modem, you only get one public IP address.
> 
> That IPCONFIG looks fine, BTW.


no computer is connected directly to the modem, its going modem -> router -> my computer.

No ideas?


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

My comcast.com cable modem is setup as a bridge. On my system, if you enter in 192.168.100.1, you will connect to the modem appliance interface. Try this and see if there are any clues from the modems screens. 

I think you may have to clone the hardwired PC's MAC address into the router. Sorry I can't help you with the router since my "router" is a Linux firewall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try connecting a computer directly to the Comcast modem to see if that works? Remember to power cycle the modem for 30 seconds when you change the connected device.


----------

